# Air test on plasitc?



## Darren Emery (Oct 23, 2009)

The IPC does not allow for an air test on plastic plumbing.

Do you enforce this?

If so - how do the plumbers test plastic DWV during winter months?


----------



## Mule (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: Air test on plasitc?

Fortunately in our area (Texas) it doesn't get cold enough to worry about. So yes we enforce it.

Most PVC and CPVC piping component manufacturers have statements in their literature cautioning against using air or gases to test their products. It may void the manufactuers warranty!


----------



##  (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: Air test on plasitc?

As I understand it, the reason air is not permitted is that the material is brittle.  The concern is that people will put way more than 5psi and rupture the pipe which would be dangerous.  Not everybody understands the difference between 5psi and 50psi.  Even at five 5psi, a defective pipe could turn into shrapnel.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: Air test on plasitc?

I used to have pictures and a few videos of pvc dwv exploding.  The manufacturer's do warn about applying "air" pressure to dwv; and some explain the difference of air and water pressure's effect on pvc pipe.

No, I will not look it up any more; it's been that way over 30 years; and, i have gotten tired of explaining it to plumbers.  If they haven't figured it out after 30 years; they need their license revoked.

Answer:  ten head foot of water.  You know, sometimes it's just too cold to work.

Uncle Bob


----------



## RJJ (Nov 6, 2009)

Re: Air test on plasitc?

Who's head do we use to measure?  

I always thought it was ten foott high pipe to create  head pressure!


----------



## north star (Mar 19, 2010)

Re: Air test on plasitc?

*Resurrecting an old dead horse here...*

*Section 312.3 [ `06 IPC ] - Drainage and vent air test.* * "An air test shall be made by forcing air into*

*the system until there is a uniform gauge pressure of 5 psi (34.5 kPa) or sufficient to balance a*

*0-inch (254 mm) column of mercury.      This pressure shall be held for a test period of at least 15 minutes.*

*Any adjustments to the test pressure required because of changes in ambient temperature or the*

*seating of gaskets shall be made prior to the beginning of the test period."*

*It would seem that air tests ARE allowed!      What say ye folks?   *  *   If it is allowed by code, why wouldn't*

*ICC disallow it because of the manufacturer' specifications?*

*Besides, not many plumbers are going to know or actually check the manufacturers specs.*


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 19, 2010)

Re: Air test on plasitc?

One of the keys to not over pressurizing the system is the proper gauge.

312.1.1 Test gauges.

Gauges used for testing shall be as follows:

1.	Tests requiring a pressure of 10 pounds per square inch (psi) (69 kPa) or less shall utilize a testing gauge having increments of 0.10 psi (0.69 kPa) or less.


----------



## north star (Mar 19, 2010)

Re: Air test on plasitc?

*So, do the manufacturers allow air tests on the pvc products or not?  If so, up to what psi?*

*I have a plumber who has painted himself in to quite a little corner, and [ seemingly ],*

*the air test may be the only viable option.     *


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 19, 2010)

Re: Air test on plasitc?

Ok, one more time!

http://www.harvelsprinklerpipe.com/caut ... esting.asp

Charlotte Pipe and Foundry Company

(Fourth paragraph, last sentence);

"WARNING! Never test with or transport/store compressed air or gas in PVC pipe or fittings."

http://www.charlottepipe.com/Default.as ... pe=PVCCPVC

I have seen the films of exploding PVC DWV pipe and pictures of exploded pieces.

If you have a brain in your head and want to keep it; you will not inspect PVC piping that has been pressurized with air.

2003, 2006, and 2009 IRC, also requires water testing for building sewer (P2503.4) and water supply systems for plastic pipe (P2503.6).

Famous last words; "We've done this way for 27 years and never had a problem till you showed up."

Uncle Bob


----------



## peach (Mar 20, 2010)

Re: Air test on plasitc?

here, when it's cold, the plumber makes temporary heat provisions and still tests with water.  Having had a fitting give way (because the CPVC wasn't glued) almost in my face (I got really wet).. if it had been air, the results could have been alot worse.

Air is easy, but not a good option.  Even with FS systems, the can pre-test with air, but still need to do a hydro on it later.


----------



## north star (Mar 22, 2010)

Re: Air test on plasitc?

*Thanks Uncle Bob for the information!*

*I have a client that has allowed the placing of concrete on his Res. foundation,*

*and thus, ...cover over the rough plumbing "WITHOUT" a water test on the*

*drain lines.  *  *           Also, the same plumber has installed all of the "top out"*

*plumbing in a 2 story residence, ...no tests yet!      I am just not real sure as*

*to how the plumber is going to get a 10 ft. head above the 2nd story now.*

*Yeah, ...it's a mess!   Also, no purple primer on any of the joints.     Even after*

*I informed the homeowner of the requirement, [ and BEFORE any of the "top*

*out" plumbing was started ],  he still let the plumber continue.*

*This homeowner just doesn't get it, but he is in a hurry to get the house*

*built and completed.    Just not too concerned about the codes.      For all*

*practical purposes,  the AHJ is non-existant.     But, ...they HAVE adopted*

*the 2006 I-codes.     Whoooooo  Hooooo!!*


----------



## Mule (Mar 22, 2010)

Re: Air test on plasitc?

Now when you talk about ten foot of head pressure is that one pipe with a 10 foot riser or is it four or five 3 foot pieces above the fittings.

It is policy in our jurisdiction that all risers be 3 feet and full of water. Also I can't tell you how many of those plastic throw away caps I have cut to allow air to escape. By the time i let all the air out, there's not enough water to even test the horizontal pipe, let alone the verticals.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 22, 2010)

Re: Air test on plasitc?

Public works test sanitary sewer lines with 5psi for 5 min., do you think I should tell them to stop?

I require an air test on the dwv, 5psi for 15 mins, code IPC312.3. allows it.

I do not allow any rubber caps with clamps, they have to use glue on caps and screw in plugs. When releasing the air, has to be at the air valve entry not at the cap or plug and I witness the release to make sure there's no fast one being pulled by the dude with the pony tail, tats and that ear thing that looks like you could hook a tow hook too.

At another municipality it was required by the chief to have a water head test, while I was employeed there four where done with only one being approved, the old rubber balloons never work, old and brittle, they always seems to fail. You can't leave them in the sun or they crack. It got to be where I would have to go back several times, eating up the day. Other issues where they had no source for water.


----------



## FredK (Mar 22, 2010)

Re: Air test on plasitc?

You guys scare me.  All this over what the locals are doing is amazing.

Here it's always been a ten foot head test. As for checking the caps, most are on when they fill the pipe with a drywall screw which they remove until water comes out the hole. Then the replace the screw and move on to the next vent location until finished.  An easy check is to tap the ten foot head pipe and/or remove a screw.

Hard part was getting the plumber to stay long enough to check that his test ball hadn't deflated.  The learn after failing a few and have to wait another day for reinspection.

As to the first part a lot of professionals working over here and very few of those sloppy professionals/DIY's one has to babysit over.


----------



## texas transplant (Mar 22, 2010)

Re: Air test on plasitc?

Edited by writer


----------

